

Show HN: Hacker News Talk, a Chrome extension for real-time commentary - wildermuthn
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-talk/hhelddnkhfpbelngoaknanokldjhfhfd

======
petercooper
I know it's been discussed before, but I so wish Chrome Extensions for use on
specific sites didn't need to ask for permissions like _" Access your data on
all websites"_ and _" Access your tabs and browsing activity."_ It's a
usability nightmare and sounds rather scary in today's security climate.

~~~
wildermuthn
Thanks, Peter. Others have mentioned this as well. About 30 minutes ago I
submitted an update that limits the extension's permissions to HN only,
although it still accesses your active tab in order to place you in the right
room. I'll see about a work-around for the tabs.

~~~
petercooper
Ah, cool! I just assumed this wasn't possible and Chrome forced developers to
do this as extensions always seem to ask for these overarching permissions
when I check them out, sadly.

------
wildermuthn
Built with Firebase, Angular, Node, Redis. Just the right recipe for a Chrome
extension. Huge kudos to the Firebase team. Can't say enough about their
product and support.

------
Spittie
That's cool. I find the real-time typing quite annoying, mostly because if two
or more people talk at the same time, messages that aren't completed yet get
pushed to the bottom. I think it might get really messy if a lot of people
start using it.

The nicest thing in my opinion is that every article get it's own chatroom, so
that people can talk about a single argument (and can post things that aren't
maybe worth a full comment).

Is a Firefox version under development?

~~~
wildermuthn
Good points... every comment thread gets its own room too, like yours above:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6562592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6562592)

The reasoning behind the streaming text and auto-submits is to keep the
conversation ephemeral, in the moment, more like talking than texting.

------
StavrosK
It's not working for me. I get:

Denying load of chrome-
extension://hhelddnkhfpbelngoaknanokldjhfhfd/app/js/vendor/underscore-min.map.
Resources must be listed in the web_accessible_resources manifest key in order
to be loaded by pages outside the extension.

------
mappum
Good job, but I have one small suggestion: the name colors should be seeded by
the name value, so people are always the same color. That's what IRC clients
do so you remember people a little better.

------
hanley
Is the source code available for this?

~~~
jaredsohn
Chrome extensions are just HTML/JavaScript/CSS so there should always be
source available. Sometimes it is obfuscated, although that is not the case
for this extension.

You can get the source by either installing it or by using this extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-
extension-s...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-extension-
source-v/jifpbeccnghkjeaalbbjmodiffmgedin) which lets you view the source
prior to installing. (And that extension has source available on github.)

------
angersock
bahahahahahahaha this is going to end so well

(Seriously, though, good work!)

